# help



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

have not been feeling well last couple days at all . Still waiting for endo to call but she was off today. This afternoon its like I had a huge hashi/anxiety or something attack. Bpressure up, pulse way fast, nausea, lightheaded I honestly felt like I was going to pass out which I have never done. Numb and tingling like buzzing going through my body. My mom has these episodes from time to time and she has hashi's as well as my sister. This is soooo scary. I will have to call in to work and be off the rest of the week at least until we find what is going on. Any ideas? This is not the first time it has happened to me, it has happened before but not as bad, years ago I did have a bad episode before they knew i even had thyroid issues. Feeling very wired right now and tired and shaking. I hope to get a hold of her tomorrow. I know the hospital won't do a thing when I went in on Dec 27 they sent me home and say take ativan. Um no... Its like this comes and goes in waves.:sad0049:


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad.

I had several episodes like that over the years too, before I knew there was an underlying thyroid issue. I never put them together until I was diagnosed and then put two and two together. The last time I had it, it lasted several months. It would reduce in severity, but never went completely away.

One thing I suggest is to lab and try to get a TSI level when you feel like this.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Your symptoms made me thing of thyroid storm. However, when I was in thyroid storm, my symptoms were constant. Do the symptoms here fit?

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/thyroid-storm

I know I have seen a few posts about "hashitoxicosis" which may be more similar to what you are describing.

Are you taking any thyroid meds?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> have not been feeling well last couple days at all . Still waiting for endo to call but she was off today. This afternoon its like I had a huge hashi/anxiety or something attack. Bpressure up, pulse way fast, nausea, lightheaded I honestly felt like I was going to pass out which I have never done. Numb and tingling like buzzing going through my body. My mom has these episodes from time to time and she has hashi's as well as my sister. This is soooo scary. I will have to call in to work and be off the rest of the week at least until we find what is going on. Any ideas? This is not the first time it has happened to me, it has happened before but not as bad, years ago I did have a bad episode before they knew i even had thyroid issues. Feeling very wired right now and tired and shaking. I hope to get a hold of her tomorrow. I know the hospital won't do a thing when I went in on Dec 27 they sent me home and say take ativan. Um no... Its like this comes and goes in waves.:sad0049:


I am wondering if you have been correctly diagnosed here. Perhaps you should not be on Eltroxin at all? You may be hyperthyroid.

Have you had TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test? If so, do you have TSI?

Also have you had any seizures or lapses of memory when this episode takes place?

Thyroid Storm perhaps?

Thyroid Storm Symptoms

•Rapid heart beats

•Greatly increased body temperature

•Chest pain

•Shortness of breath

•Anxiety and irritability

•Disorientation

•Increased sweating

•Weakness

•Heart failure

Very worried about you.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

hello.Well i went to the city hospital vs. the rural one i live by this time as last time they were a waste of time. I stayed there in emergency all night and followed up with the endo. 'team' the next day. My pulse was a bit high but bp was fairly normal. Remember my TSH a couple weeks ago was .15. MY TSH LAST NIGHT WAS 33. WAY WAY HYPO. I have restarted Synthroid today at .75mcg. My legs HURT LIKE THE ****ENS, i had aches and pains and chest tightness. I THOUGHT I HAD HYPER SYMPTOMS but i didn't . My doc said it would take WEEKS TO it leave my system. OBVIOULSY it didn't. My endo's were mad my doc pulled me off the meds completely as all he needed to do during my hyper episode few weeks ago was put me on propanolo to get to a slightly lower dosage. The buzzing feeling was my body stressed out going from hyper to hypo so quickly and that my legs were NUMB AND ARMS they think is from them falling asleep. You know like when your foot falls asleep with pins and needles. Well FOR ME a TSH of 33 felt like that. The waves of anxiety are slowly going away but that is thyroid imbalance related. I am at home and resting. I love my ER doctors and my endo in the city.


----------



## shakielady (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope your feeling better now. That's exactly how I felt and Im GD. I know how frightening it is. I thought I was dying!!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

my last doctor before we moved here said that had been noticing more and more patients get anxiety like symptoms when going HYPO. Its like the opposite symptoms you would normally get. SHe thinks its the body's immune system trying to kick in and under stress causing it. Its like banging on the window but can't get no where when your hypo. Just thought I would mention it. Jittery likes you've had coffee but definately hypo she said. I'll have to mention that to my endo next time I see her.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh wow, that is one high TSH! No wonder you felt so awful! I am so glad you went to the ER and they were able to hep you pronto. It is true that hypo and hyper symptoms can overlap. That is why it is important to verify our symptoms with bloodwork.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

shakielady said:


> I hope your feeling better now. That's exactly how I felt and Im GD. I know how frightening it is. I thought I was dying!!


I thought I was dying with untreated Graves as well. My heart was so out of control, and my dad had a heart attack at 43, so I was worried it was my heart. Graves diagnosis was such a relief to me.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

daisydaisy said:


> my last doctor before we moved here said that had been noticing more and more patients get anxiety like symptoms when going HYPO. Its like the opposite symptoms you would normally get. SHe thinks its the body's immune system trying to kick in and under stress causing it. Its like banging on the window but can't get no where when your hypo. Just thought I would mention it. Jittery likes you've had coffee but definately hypo she said. I'll have to mention that to my endo next time I see her.


Your TSH is SKY HIGH! You poor thing! I'm so glad you are getting it straightened out now.

Have you ever read this study?
http://www.yourmedicaldetective.com/public/1024.cfm
It talks about how the more severe the panic attacks were, the higher the TSH levels were.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> hello.Well i went to the city hospital vs. the rural one i live by this time as last time they were a waste of time. I stayed there in emergency all night and followed up with the endo. 'team' the next day. My pulse was a bit high but bp was fairly normal. Remember my TSH a couple weeks ago was .15. MY TSH LAST NIGHT WAS 33. WAY WAY HYPO. I have restarted Synthroid today at .75mcg. My legs HURT LIKE THE ****ENS, i had aches and pains and chest tightness. I THOUGHT I HAD HYPER SYMPTOMS but i didn't . My doc said it would take WEEKS TO it leave my system. OBVIOULSY it didn't. My endo's were mad my doc pulled me off the meds completely as all he needed to do during my hyper episode few weeks ago was put me on propanolo to get to a slightly lower dosage. The buzzing feeling was my body stressed out going from hyper to hypo so quickly and that my legs were NUMB AND ARMS they think is from them falling asleep. You know like when your foot falls asleep with pins and needles. Well FOR ME a TSH of 33 felt like that. The waves of anxiety are slowly going away but that is thyroid imbalance related. I am at home and resting. I love my ER doctors and my endo in the city.


I feel you still need the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test. I am not convinced that your diagnosis should be hypo. We all have flip flopped from hyper to hypo only to land permanently in hyper land. So, I do wish you would get that TSI test.

And I gather that you have had a sonogram and or RAIU (radioactive uptake) and suspicious nodules have been ruled out?

I am so so glad that you have such a good team at the ER. That is most encouraging and am much relieved to hear you are doing better.

Hugs,


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i do know last april/may she did test me for graves and I don't have it.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

You can have high TSI without having a Graves' diagnosis. I did. High TSI can be a hyper swing of Hashimoto's.

It's important to note that you should not have any TSI in the blood. Sometimes doctors will see a TSI level that registers below their range so they give a pat "you don't have Graves'" answer. That doesn't mean that the TSI is not causing problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> You can have high TSI without having a Graves' diagnosis. I did. High TSI can be a hyper swing of Hashimoto's.
> 
> It's important to note that you should not have any TSI in the blood. Sometimes doctors will see a TSI level that registers below their range so they give a pat "you don't have Graves'" answer. That doesn't mean that the TSI is not causing problems.


This is true; TSI is not diagnostic for Graves' Disease. I blame the doctors for using the incorrect terminology. You would think they would know better than that.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I've never had a high tsi, its always been on the low end hypo end. I just lost 25lbs and they never changed my meds to a lower dose causing the higherish tsi of .15 last month. I do know she did more than TSI testing last year, she ran a bunch of antibodies globulin tests for other autoimmune diseases she suspected. Next time I see/talk to her I can ask her for copies so I have it on file. I don't have any other physical graves symptoms either right now. Thanks for the heads up ladies . I'm going back to bed. My legs are killing me. Can't wait for my tsi to get back into range.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

OOPS i'm so tired i can't read. I mean to say my TSH has always been on the hypo end of things. TSI......i'm not sure. I did test positive for peroxidase hashi's antibodies and she did test for graves at the same time.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Let me know if I have this right. It sounds like you were over medicated on your thyroid replacement, which caused you to go hyperthyroid. Then you were told to go off the meds and went severely hypo, causing all your current symptoms. It may take some time for thyroid hormones to build back up in your system. Take care of yourself and rest. your body has been through a lot.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I've never had a high tsi, its always been on the low end hypo end. I just lost 25lbs and they never changed my meds to a lower dose causing the higherish tsi of .15 last month. I do know she did more than TSI testing last year, she ran a bunch of antibodies globulin tests for other autoimmune diseases she suspected. Next time I see/talk to her I can ask her for copies so I have it on file. I don't have any other physical graves symptoms either right now. Thanks for the heads up ladies . I'm going back to bed. My legs are killing me. Can't wait for my tsi to get back into range.


I think you mean TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), don't you? TSI is immunoglobulin and you should not have any TSI.

If you do, you are hyperthyroid.

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

If your legs hurt so bad; wonder where your ferritin is at?
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I feel bad that you feel so awful right now.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

thanks for the info Andros  I am finding going back on .75mcg of synthroid is giving me nasty side effects, diarrhea etc and nervousness. I think my body is desperately trying to adjust from a slightly hyper state to severe hypo to this now. No wonder the doc gave me Propanolol to use for the first month to calm down the heart palps and such from time to time. I feel at times its like my nervous system is tuned on high. My mom and sister had these same panick attack symptoms when there thyroid levels were way off few years ago as well. They also have hashi'.s


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

just found an article on panic attacks and hashi's patients. Hope me posting the info article link is ok... http://www.thegeminigeek.com/how-to-treat-panic-attacks-in-hashimoto-thyroiditis-patients/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> just found an article on panic attacks and hashi's patients. Hope me posting the info article link is ok... http://www.thegeminigeek.com/how-to-treat-panic-attacks-in-hashimoto-thyroiditis-patients/


Of course it is okay to post links to articles that help us!! We thank you for it!

So, let me go over your background a little since I don't have your medical history in front of me.

How were you diagnosed with Hashimoto's? Did you have FNA (fine needle aspiration) of a nodule and pathology found Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's which is definitive for Hashimoto's?

Low ferritin can also cause panic attacks. I trust you went to the link I provided for ferritin?

Sorry to bug you but I really really want to help. I don't like it that you are NOT responding to treatment. That tells me something is wrong.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I have high antibodies of hashi's, as well both my mom and sister have it as well plus i have been hypothyroid for years before i was diagnosed. They didn't find antibodies until i went to the endocronologist. No fna. It has been been medically confirmed. I was doing fine this year UNTIL I LOST WEIGHT and my doctor didn't adjust my meds. He did not follow the letter my endo sent him that my meds should be reduced if i lose weight cause I was trying to lose weight. It was a health plan. I was on the slightly tsh hyper end and im' generally very sensitive to any changes my body goes through. The regular doctor took me off meds INSTEAD OF GIVING ME calming meds until my tsh eased up a bit back into normal range. He instead stupidly pulled me off the meds completely.I did not know that propolol thyroid meds even existed otherwise I would have suggested it. 
I went very hypo. TSH 33 in a week in a half. ENDO was ticked off, i'm back on meds but at the right dosage now as per my weight. Now my hashi's is wacked cause my thyroid is wacked so i will have to wait to balance out my thryoid/hormones /adrenals and everything again. I am changing regular doctors cause he doesn't know what he's doing. I am on .75mcg of Synthyroid now and using Propolal AS NEEDED. I HAVEN'T tried it yet....unless i need it. Adrenals were tested last year for 3 hours IV test to see how they respond to stress. It checked out great! I am doing better. My legs don't hurt as bad today and just having some side effects from the synthroid. My body i think has been through the ringer going from hyper to hypo. I am getting relief.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

my endo did say she will restest in 4-6 weeks and then see me if i still have anxiety type symptoms.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i've decided i'm doing a lifestyle change. I'm not working full time anymore. With 2 boys and sports and working its too much. I have noticed it aggravates my symptoms and my disease which already stresses my body. I'm up at 7 and home by 9 at night with 2 boys in hockey, then laundry and all that and do it all over again. I will try and call my boss in a few weeks and tell him i need a reduction in hours or else I find a new job. I need to take care of myself and my family and be there for my kids. This disease just doesn't let me handle full time work and home and stress like other people can. It is what it is. I can only work with what I've got. I've done stress techniques in the past and such but sometimes u have to make greater changes.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think reducing your hours at work is an excellent idea. Your body has been through a lot and need to rest and recoup. Stress increases any antibodies. So, lowering it is a great plan. Good for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I have high antibodies of hashi's, as well both my mom and sister have it as well plus i have been hypothyroid for years before i was diagnosed. They didn't find antibodies until i went to the endocronologist. No fna. It has been been medically confirmed. I was doing fine this year UNTIL I LOST WEIGHT and my doctor didn't adjust my meds. He did not follow the letter my endo sent him that my meds should be reduced if i lose weight cause I was trying to lose weight. It was a health plan. I was on the slightly tsh hyper end and im' generally very sensitive to any changes my body goes through. The regular doctor took me off meds INSTEAD OF GIVING ME calming meds until my tsh eased up a bit back into normal range. He instead stupidly pulled me off the meds completely.I did not know that propolol thyroid meds even existed otherwise I would have suggested it.
> I went very hypo. TSH 33 in a week in a half. ENDO was ticked off, i'm back on meds but at the right dosage now as per my weight. Now my hashi's is wacked cause my thyroid is wacked so i will have to wait to balance out my thryoid/hormones /adrenals and everything again. I am changing regular doctors cause he doesn't know what he's doing. I am on .75mcg of Synthyroid now and using Propolal AS NEEDED. I HAVEN'T tried it yet....unless i need it. Adrenals were tested last year for 3 hours IV test to see how they respond to stress. It checked out great! I am doing better. My legs don't hurt as bad today and just having some side effects from the synthroid. My body i think has been through the ringer going from hyper to hypo. I am getting relief.


Well; this is a very good update and I thank you for it. As you know, I reply to many posters so I have to make sure I keep things straight from individual to individual.

You have been through hell and back; what a shame this doctor did not follow protcul as per the endo. Very sad indeed.

It is good to know that you are pulling out of this and getting on track.

Congrats on the weight loss as we all know how hard this is to do w/thyroid disease!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i'm off the propofol or whatever its called. Bad side effects to it, so the doc at hospital said not to use it again. i didn't like it at all. Got ativan in case i need then following up with endo on monday when i call for a phone consult. All this stress has gotten to me, the disease, the f/t job and stuff today I had a good cry finally. I feel a bit better but raw. Hope my thyroid levels out soon in the next month. I'm assuming thyroid also regulates hormones?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

daisydaisy said:


> i'm off the propofol or whatever its called. Bad side effects to it, so the doc at hospital said not to use it again. i didn't like it at all. Got ativan in case i need then following up with endo on monday when i call for a phone consult. All this stress has gotten to me, the disease, the f/t job and stuff today I had a good cry finally. I feel a bit better but raw. Hope my thyroid levels out soon in the next month. I'm assuming thyroid also regulates hormones?


Propranolol is a beta-blocker used to treat high blood pressure, racing heart, heart palpiations, and helps with the symptoms of hyperthyroidism. I felt pretty bad on it as well, but needed to take it for several months because Graves was life-threatening to my heart. I hope I never need to take it again, but I took it when I had to because it saved my life. I hope you don't need to take it again.

Your thyroid makes thyroid hormones. They can have a huge impact on your emotions. Some people even become psychotic from severe thyroid illness. I know I looked bipolar when I was severely hyperthyroid and severely depressed when hypothyroid.

Crying is good for you. It releases toxins, and I am sure your body has built up a lot with the ordeal you have been through. So, just cry it all out! This will get better as your hormones level out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> i'm off the propofol or whatever its called. Bad side effects to it, so the doc at hospital said not to use it again. i didn't like it at all. Got ativan in case i need then following up with endo on monday when i call for a phone consult. All this stress has gotten to me, the disease, the f/t job and stuff today I had a good cry finally. I feel a bit better but raw. Hope my thyroid levels out soon in the next month. I'm assuming thyroid also regulates hormones?


T3 and T4 are hormones and yes; the tower topples if one hormone is out of place!

{{{{daisydaisy}}}}


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

ty McKenna. This article truly comforts me now. I hope it goes away soon. *sigh* I have 2 little kids as well 9 and 5 so its hard but we are all managing and they are in school so it helps a bit. Nights are the worst for me. The attacks only started when my tsh was 'off'. Thank you for the article. It is something I can give my doctor.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I swing back and forth between hypo and hyper alot as my thyroid kick starts itself to try and put out some hormones. My symptoms for hypo is very similar to hypo. I get anxiety,shakes,nausea,dizzy with both. I hope that your levels are starting to settle out now. I am glad the ER docs knew what they were doing.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i have the EXACT same symptoms as yours when my thyroid acts up. My mom does as well. Unfortunatley there is nothing they can do...its a disease. I hope we can manage it as best we can. I know some calming herbal teas help I've heard?? Blackstrap molasses, lots of Vit D and Vit C seems to help me as well. Vit D is a huge one we need as if you don't get 15minutes of sun your hooped. I live in Canada.


----------

